# Thermionic



## PKRPedals (Oct 8, 2019)

Thermionic OD. This is a great sounding pedal. I substituted 1N4148’s for the 1N5817’s and it is amazing. Another scratch built enclosure. Must have pedal.


----------



## Barry (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 8, 2019)

Congrats awesome build !

Thats been my favorite pedal I've built so far....like the way it sounds and responds with my set up

Mike


----------



## ThinAir (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## SteveScott (Oct 8, 2019)

NICE!


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 8, 2019)

What difference did you find using the 1n5817 against the 1n4148?


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 8, 2019)

Can’t really tell you on that. The first one I did had the 5817’s but I messed up and put in some wrong value resistors. Just decided to use the 4148’s on the second one


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 8, 2019)

PKRPedals said:


> Can’t really tell you on that. The first one I did had the 5817’s but I messed up and put in some wrong value resistors. Just decided to use the 4148’s on the second one


Thanks I have the brown betty with 1n4148 but I want to try with 1n5817 (i have another PCB and components waiting)


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 9, 2019)

From what I've read, you won't really be able to tell a difference between the two. Another reason I just went ahead and used the 4148's


----------

